# [SOLVED] IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login



## Jedi2384 (Feb 19, 2011)

So my computer just crashed and i get the IRQL not less or equal BSOD after everytime i try to login to my computer. This happened to me today in the middle of playing Crysis (yes crysis killed my computer) and i belive its my graphics card or its drivers, for I have had trouble with it sense the day I bought my computer. But eveything I do to try to get passed the BSOD fails for eveytime I login it just crahes agian, even on safe mode. I even tried a system restore and that didnt do anything. And I would rather not reformat my computer if possible. Thanks


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

Hello,

Please see: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## Jedi2384 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

I can not do any of that due to not even being able to log on to my computer. 

By the way, this is my machine:
Windows 7 64-bit, original OEM install by HP
Bought this computer July 2010
Core i7-720QM
ATI Radeon HD 5650

*http://www.notebookcheck.net/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-5650.23697.0.html*


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

Could you try copying some minidumps out from a command prompt? See here: Copy & Paste - in Windows Recovery Console - Windows 7 Forums

The dumps are found in C:\Windows\Minidump.

Once copied out, zip them up and upload them here.


----------



## Jedi2384 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

I dont know how to access that window where it says to repair your computer, looks like the install disk


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

Yes, that's the install disc. If you don't have one, create a repair disc: System Repair Disc - Create - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Jedi2384 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

I cant do that ether. Is there any other way to fix the BSOD or at least let me login?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

If you can't get to another 7 machine, you can use the machine you're using now, provided it has a CD burner. Just download the correct ISO, as shown in Part 2.


----------



## Jedi2384 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

Well this computer does have one and i cant access any other computer that does. Is there any other way?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

Give this a shot.

As soon as the system passes the POST, immediately start pressing F8 repeatedly, in hopes you can access the Advanced Boot Options screen. When you do, select "Repair my computer".


----------



## Jedi2384 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

I tried that many times and did all the tests ans tried system restore several times, but it still crashes right after I log in. Im afraid there nothing left to do than to reformat my drive


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

Formatting the drive would solve any software problem, including a malware infection. If you choose to format, be sure to use the Clean All command, to make sure the boot loader is cleared.

Disk - Clean and Clean All with Diskpart Command - Windows 7 Forums

Since you are able to access a command prompt, try copying out the dumps for us. Again, they are found in C:\Windows\Minidump.

You can also try creating a new boot loader. Open the command prompt, and enter the following:

```
bootrec /fixboot
bootrec /fixmbr
```
Then run a startup repair, and see if that does the trick.


----------



## Jedi2384 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

how do you copy the dumps from the command prompt?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

Copy & Paste - in Windows Recovery Console - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Jedi2384 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

I tried the bootrec's in the command prompt and it said both competed successfully, but now my computer just straight crashes before I even get to the log in screen


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

Run the startup repair a few times; boot into the recovery console as you did before, and select "Startup Repair".


----------



## Jedi2384 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

I tired doing the start up repair again, but now it wont even finish and says it has failed


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

Well with the information we have, all we can do it make guesses and take shots in the dark.

Let's run some bootable hardware diagnostics. You'll need two blank CDs or one CD and a USB drive.

Start with the RAM test: RAM - Test with Memtest86+ - Windows 7 Forums

Run *SeaTools for DOS* for the hard drive.


----------



## Jedi2384 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

Sorry, but I cant do anything that involves burning a CD/DVD or USB or any thing.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

Perform a custom install then: Custom Install Windows 7 - Windows 7 Forums

That will save your data, but programs, settings, etc will be cleared.

Alternatively, take the PC to the local PC shop, and have them work on it. They have all they need to take care of the issue.


----------



## Jedi2384 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

I dont have a windows 7 installation disk, only my HP windows 7 recovery disk


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

I got a couple more ideas. Open the command prompt again, and enter the following:

```
chkdsk c: /r
```
Also, run the Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool:

Memory Diagnostics Tool - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Jedi2384 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

I ran the chkdsk c: /r and it said windows checked the file system and found no problems


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

Go ahead and run the Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool; see if that picks up any problems. Chances are it won't, as it is fairly inaccurate, but either way, I suggest you visit the local PC shop.


----------



## Jedi2384 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

I ran the Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool and it didnt find anything wrong. The problem is I cant visit a repair shop, so Im thinking ill just factory reset my computer, but I cant get my external hard drive to work for I can back up all my files


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

Surely you have a friend or some contact with another person with a computer. This is most likely a hardware issue, but not certain. You can backup your data and perform a factory restore, that would most likely address any software problems.

As far as hardware goes, you could start replacing components (RAM, motherboard, CPU, hard drive, PSU), or try to run some diagnostic programs to try to save you some money.


----------



## Jedi2384 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

Well if its anything it would be my graphics card, for that is what crashed i believe and sense the day i bought my laptop it has been crashing because of my graphics card saying the driver has crashed. i hope i am still under warranty for i just bought this computer in July of 2010, less than a year ago.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

Good, good. Focus on getting the data backed up, and then return the computer to where you got it from.


----------



## Jedi2384 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

I got it from the HP website, but im currently out of the country, thats why its been so hard for me an dont being able to get to a repair shop etc.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

Try a system restore to the earliest point you can.

Also, try booting up in "Enable Low Resolution" mode, instead of Safe Mode.


----------



## Jedi2384 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

I tried both and my system restores fail to complete and enable low resolution dosnt work ether


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

Do you think you could take a picture of the screen, when it BSODs?


----------



## Jedi2384 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

Sorry, that picture is missing. Could you try uploading it to TSF using the paperclip icon? You'll have to click on "Go advanced" if you are using the Quick Reply box.


----------



## Jedi2384 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

fixed it


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

Does anything appear on the screen after that, or is that the entire BSOD message?

You might check the BIOS; if AHCI mode is enabled, change it to SATA.

Other than that, I really suggest you find a computer repair shop, or ship it back home to the manufacturer.


----------



## Jedi2384 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

I just reset my computer to factory settings and got my data backed up and its working fine now.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: IRQL not less or equal BSOD after login*

Thanks for reporting back, glad it's all solved now.


----------

